# Laichzeit 2014



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2014)

Hallöle, wie das Thema schon sagt, bei mir ging es heute so was von rund. Meine Koi haben mal wieder das Unterste zu Oberst gedreht und meine Insel mal wieder ruiniert. Allerdings war heute nur mein Kohaku -Weibchen Tine dran. Alle anderen Weiber sind noch schön rund. Das kann ja noch heiter werden. Der Trommler spült momentan alle 10 min. Bin gespannt was dieses Jahr so alles bei raus kommt


----------



## Goofy77 (23. Mai 2014)

deine arme Insel...


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2014)

Nun ja, die hat dann wieder den Herbst und Winter um sich zu erholen . Aber zu dem Thema Insel. Ist ja schon ne ganz schöne Sauerei jedes Jahr. Weiß jemand, ob das auch mit Gras gehen würde? Ich meine, statt Brunnenkressensamen, einfach mal Grassamen aufstreuen. Ob das was wird?  Was meint ihr?


----------



## derseeberger (23. Mai 2014)

meine waren am26-29.04 am Rudeln die größten sind schon fast 5 cm


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Mai 2014)

Hi, Moonlight,
.... uns was packst Du Dir dann auf die Stulle?  ( Grassamen auf Deiner Schwimminsel?)
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## lotta (23. Mai 2014)

Hi Mandy
 
wenn ich mich recht erinnere,
"same procedure as every year"
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass wieder einige hübsche Kerlchen dabei sind.
__ Brunnenkresse, ist doch klasse,
reinigt das Wasser hervorragend, schmeckt im Salat und macht den wilden Koi, riesig Freude


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2014)

Ja klar, nur was bringt mir die "wasserreinigende" Kresse, wenn sie nie den Mai überlebt. Ich fange jeden Juni von vorne an...bischen ärgert mich das schon. Vor allem die Sauerrei. Kresse für die Stulle hab ich noch im Pflanzenfilter, das reicht für uns locker  Hab heute die Helixkammer sauber gemacht, wobei das wohl der falsche Ausdruck ist, denn es war kein Dreck drin (auch keine Babykoi vom letzten Jahr). War selbst erstaunt. Und bei der Gelegenheit hab ich meine "Waschmaschine " entschärft und aus dem Luftheber eine Luftheber /EWA -Kombi gebastelt. Und es funzt super gut. Es schäumt wie ein Schaumbad  Bei dem vielen Eiweiß kein Wunder... Nun gibt's nix mehr zu Kichern Jungs


----------



## troll20 (23. Mai 2014)

Na siehste Mandy, geht doch ganz einfach mit dem Eiweiß waschen 


LG René


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du wüsstest. Ist ne abenteuerliche Konstruktion. Aber ich hab das aufgesetzte Rohrstück nicht ab bekommen, also war es Essig mit dem Bogen. Aber ich bin ja erfinderisch  Und es erfüllt seinen Zweck...wie man sieht.


----------



## derseeberger (24. Mai 2014)

Siehst Du jetzt hast Du auch wieder einen Eiweißabscheider aus der Situation entstanden.
Bei mir haben sie Heute das zweite mal Angefangen.Nach 4 Wochen Pause


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Wenn Du wüsstest. Ist ne abenteuerliche Konstruktion. Aber ich hab das aufgesetzte Rohrstück nicht ab bekommen, also war es Essig mit dem Bogen. Aber ich bin ja erfinderisch  Und es erfüllt seinen Zweck...wie man sieht.


Hauptsache er macht das was er sollte. 
Im übrigen sieht es bei mir ähnlich aus. Die Goldis waren vorgestern zu Gange und dazu kamen zwei Entenpaare.  Als ich nach Hause gekommen bin dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag.
Skimmer war mit Pflanzberg außer Betrieb genommen usw. Naja werd jetzt schauen wieviel ich davon retten kann. 

LG Rene


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Mai 2014)

Bei mir war heute /Nacht/Früh auch der Teufel los, fast die komplette __ Wasserminze wurde auseinander genommen.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Mai 2014)

Jaja,

warum soll ich denn die Einzige sein, deren Teich umgekrempelt wurde 
Schaun mer mal wie sich das alles so in 1 Woche entwickelt hat.

Mandy


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Mai 2014)

Sind auch noch nicht fertig, geht immer noch rund!
Teich schaut aus -.-


----------



## Moonlight (24. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auf Arbeit ... will das Elend gar nicht sehen.
Bis auf Eine sind ja alle Mädels noch dickbäuchig, da fehlen noch 6 Weiber  Das kann noch heiter werden ...

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (24. Mai 2014)

Mandy wie immer Insel vernichtet


----------



## troll20 (24. Mai 2014)

Ach so,  ich vergaß die Teichfröche wollen es auch noch mal wissen 
Eine Dame haben sie den Wasserfall wieder hoch geprügelt und da hat sie eine Katze erwartet die sieht aus wie ein aufgeplatztes Sofakissen mit ihren fehlenden Schuppen.
Hoffentlich kann ich sie noch rechtzeitig raus fangen und behandeln. 

LG Rene


----------



## Moonlight (26. Mai 2014)

Hmm,

bei mir ist erstmal Ruhe ... 
Obwohl die 6 Mädels schön rund sind, brechen die Herren ihre Jagd nach kurzem "Schnüffeln" am Hintern wieder ab. Die scheinen wohl noch nicht reif zu sein.
Zumindest hatte das Wasser zwischenzeitlich ausreichend Zeit, sich wieder zu erholen und man kann wieder bis runter schauen.

Habe bisher viele, leider verpilzte, Eier gefunden. Aber aus dem ein oder anderen Bersteinfarbenen schauten mich bereits 2 Augen an 

Ich freue mich riesig 

Wenn Donnerstag mein Nachwuchs vom letzten Jahr abgeholt wird, wandert alles wieder ins QB.



troll20 schrieb:


> ... sieht aus wie ein aufgeplatztes Sofakissen mit ihren fehlenden Schuppen.


 
Ach je, ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der Fangaktion und der folgenden Behandlung.

Mandy


----------



## Ulli (27. Mai 2014)

Bei mir tut sich noch gar nichts, obwohl das Wasser seit längerem schön warm ist und ich auch im April schon die Heizung im Teich angeworfen hatte.
Ich werde mir mal ein paar Laichbürsten besorgen, irgendwann sollten meine ja auch mal anfangen, oder ?  Zumindest habe ich von 10 großen 4-jährigen Koi auch 2 Männchen drin, die sind aber irgendwie gar nicht auf Paarung aus. Letztes Jahr gabs auch keine Laichaktivitäten... 

Oder sind sie noch zu jung ?

Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## muh.gp (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

im Dunkel der Nacht konnte ich heute die ersten Verfolgungsjagden beobachten, mal sehen, wie es bei Tageslicht aussieht...


----------



## Moonlight (27. Mai 2014)

Ulli schrieb:


> ...Ich werde mir mal ein paar Laichbürsten besorgen ...
> Oder sind sie noch zu jung ?


 
Zu jung glaube ich nicht. Zumindest sind sie mit 4Jahren voll geschlechtsreif. Laichbürsten habe ich auch, aber das ist nichts für meine Fische. Um die Bürsten haben sie immer einen hohen Bogen gemacht.
Ich hab mal gehört, Koi laichen nur, wenn alle Werte stimmen. Was jetzt nicht unbedingt von der Teichtemperatur abhängig ist. Dieses Jahr haben sie bei knapp 18°C angefangen, letztes Jahr waren es glaube ich über 18 und vor 2 Jahren waren es etwas über 19°C.
Also an der Temperatur scheint es nicht zu liegen.

Mandy


----------



## wusi (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo! 

Bezüglich der Laichreife und dem Zeitpunkt, wann Koi laichen hat Fr. Dr. Lechleiter mal einen schönen Artikel geschrieben, der auf der Konishi-HP ersichtlich ist. Danach kommt es zwar schon auf die Temperatur an, aber nicht nur an dem Tag, an dem Koi laichen.


----------



## jolantha (27. Mai 2014)

Ich will gar keinen neuen Nachwuchs, der vom letzten Jahr schwimmt noch munter bei mir rum ! 
Die sollen das bloß lassen


----------



## Ulli (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

daß eine bestimmte Wärmemenge notwendig ist, wusste ich schon, deshalb meine Bemerkung mt der Heizung und daß es an der Temperatur in Summe eigentlich nicht liegen sollte. Die restlichen Wasserwerte sind auch OK, in Summe habe ich gute Wassequalität.  Zwei runde Weibchen haben auch seit gestern "helle Hintern", was schon mal ein gutes Zeichen ist.
Meine beiden Männchen sind eher schmächtig und etwas schüchtern, scheint mir - da muß ich mir entweder einen ordentlichen Kerl besorgen oder die beiden weggeben. Ich hätte halt gerne die Laicherei jetzt und nicht in 2 Wochen, wenn ich im Urlaub bin und nicht eingreifen kann. Wenn nichts passiert, auch kein Problem, ich will eigentlich keinen Nachwuchs haben.

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## misudapi (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
was heißt denn "eingreifen" wenn Fische ablaichen. Wuseln die nicht nur rum???
Gruß Susanne


----------



## wusi (28. Mai 2014)

Grundsätzlich schon. Aber da es dabei oft recht wild zur Sache geht, kann sich schon mal ein Fisch verletzen oder auch aus dem Teich springen.
Und dann ist es hilfreich, wenn jemand zu Hause ist, der helfen kann.


----------



## misudapi (28. Mai 2014)

Das kommt doch bestimmt nicht häufig vor, oder?
wenn ich so kostbare Tiere hätte und dann im Urlaub wäre, würde ich das Netzt über den Teich machen, damit das Rausspringen nicht passiert.
Man kann ja bei der Laichzeit nicht dauern daneben stehen.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2014)

Also bei mir ist noch nie einer raus gesprungen.
Verletzt hatte sich letztes Jahr der Ein oder Andere, aber nichts was großartig behandlungsbedürftig gewesen wäre.

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (28. Mai 2014)

wusi schrieb:


> oder auch aus dem Teich springen.





misudapi schrieb:


> damit das Rausspringen nicht passiert.





Moonlight schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist noch nie einer raus gesprungen.



Bei mir ist auch noch nie einer gesprungen, aber durch meine großzügig angelegten Flachzonen passiert es, das sie sich gegenseitig
einfach an Land schieben. 
Sie lieben ja zum Ablaichen die Ufermatten, und die Pflanzen, und wenn es dann zu flach wird, kommen sie nicht mehr rückwärts
in den Teich zurück. 
Bislang ging aber immer noch alles gut, ich mußte erst 2 x eingreifen.


----------



## wusi (28. Mai 2014)

Passiert ist das Ganze bei mir auch noch nicht, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Ulli eben um solche Zwischenfälle geht.


----------



## misudapi (28. Mai 2014)

Puh,
also wenn ich das so lese, entfallen mir die Wörter sanft und diskret. Da scheint ja richtig Action zu sein.
Ich stelle mir so ein 40-50 cm großen Koi vor( oder zwei), der versucht sich um die __ Brunnenkresse oder einen anderen Stängeln zu schlängeln.
Da wird Jolantha und "Co" eine Menge Brunnenkresse ziehen müßen.  

Gruß Susanne


----------



## mobby dick (28. Mai 2014)

hi ; ich habe eine dumme frage sorry drei,wenn ist überhaupt laichzeit ? und mir ist gesagt worden das die rundlichen koi sind weiblich und die schlanker männlich sind ? und hängt es von der  grosse des teiches wie die koi wachsen ???
bitte nicht denn kopf schutteln es reicht wenn ich das mache lol.


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Mai 2014)

Gestern konnte ich die ersten kleinen entdecken.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2014)

Ich hab heute auch schon reichlich Nachwuchs aus der __ Brunnenkresse gesammelt und (nachdem Marcel seinen Koi geholt hat) ins Quarantänebecken gesetzt. Schaue die Tage ab und zu mal in der Kresse nach und sammel fleißig weiter. Aber der Nachwuchs ist immer noch von nur 1 Weibchen. Und um die 3 Fragen zu beantworten: Laichzeit ist meistens im Frühjahr. Wenn alles passt, dann ist es auch 2 mal im Jahr möglich. Ja, Weibliche Koi sind rundlicher als die Männchen. Haben eben weiblichere Formen, grins. Ob allerdings die Teichgröße mit entscheidet weiß ich nicht. Ich denke mal weniger. Wohl müssen sie sich fühlen, das ist wichtig


----------



## samorai (29. Mai 2014)

He Mandy!
Was bedeutet:....."...haben eben weibliche Formen"....das versteh ich ja noch, aber dann kommt noch ein "Grins" hinter her. Weshalb?
 Fische achten doch nicht auf ihre Linie, oder?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Was bedeutet:....."...haben eben weibliche Formen"....das versteh ich ja noch, aber dann kommt noch ein "Grins" hinter her. Weshalb?
> Fische achten doch nicht auf ihre Linie, oder?


 
Keine Ahnung wieso. Ich vermute mal das es wie bei so vielen Tieren ist. Das Weibchen ist größer und rundlicher, weil es den Nachwuchs in sich tragen muss.
Ist bei den Fröschen und __ Kröten ja auch so.

Ich hab noch keinen Koi gesehen, der auf seine Linie achtet 

Mandy


----------



## seppl (30. Mai 2014)

wusi schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich schon. Aber da es dabei oft recht wild zur Sache geht, kann sich schon mal ein Fisch verletzen oder auch aus dem Teich springen.
> Und dann ist es hilfreich, wenn jemand zu Hause ist, der helfen kann.


Hallo,
also ich weiß ja nicht ob Koi aus dem Teich springen, aber heute morgen haben wir unseren Gold Orfen auf dem Rasen gefunden, der  ist so wie es ausschaut
zwischen dem Weibchen zwischen den Pflanzen nach geschwommen und hängen geblieben, wollte sich wahrscheinlich durch heftige Bewegungen befreien, ist aber
dann nicht zurück in den Teich gelandet sondern nach außen. Hatte eine Größe von 45-50 cm. Schade, haben Ihn zu spät gefunden. Unser Goldorfen Weibchen haben wir
erwischt wie Sie es nochmal versuchte in die Pflanzen zu gelangen, aber bei dieser Größe ist es halt schwierig am Rand.

Grüße Marion


----------



## ina1912 (30. Mai 2014)

Das tut mir sehr leid um Deinen Orfenmann....das ist wirklich sehr schade um ihn! 
Lg Ina


----------



## Ulli (2. Juni 2014)

wusi schrieb:


> Passiert ist das Ganze bei mir auch noch nicht, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Ulli eben um solche Zwischenfälle geht.


Hallo zusammen,

ja, genau. Es geht darum, daß man bei Verletzungen der Koi behandeln kann und nach dem Ablaichen auch einen größeren Wasserwechsel machen sollte. Gegen Rausspringen ist man nie sicher, man ja kann nicht Tag und Nacht den Teich bewachen. Gesprungen wir aber eher bei __ Parasiten oder allgemeinem Unwohlsein der Koi. Da hilft auch kein Netz, die sind viel zu schwer und haben eine irre Wucht.

Mit Laichen ist aber bisher Fehlanzeige bei mir, auch keinerlei Anzeichen. Gegen Ende der Woche soll es richtig warm werden, dann sollte meine Wassertemp die 23 bis 24 Grad erreichen. Mal sehen, ob dann was geht ...

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## santos (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo bei mir war es in der ersten Mai-Woche soweit. Nun tummeln sich etwa 150 junge koi im Aufzuchtbecken. Teilweise sind jetzt schon welche von ca 3-4cm drin. Ich bin gespannt, was da noch an WachstumsPotenzial drin ist. Finde es wirklich bemerkenswert dieses Wachstum. Weiß jemand ob das so weitergeht?


----------



## Ulli (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir tut sich immer noch nichts... Habe vor einer Woche eine gemütliche Ecke mit Laichbürsten eingerichtet, da besteht null Interesse daran. Nur der Karashi hat mal dranrumgezupft, ob man das fressen könnte. Ich lasse die bürsten jetzt noch drin, vielleicht passiert doch noch was.

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## willi1954 (13. Juni 2014)

Moin..

meine Kois sind mit 3 Jahren und (die grössten) ca 35..40cm noch nicht am laichen. Dafür aber die __ Schleie
und __ Goldschleie. Rund um im grossen Teich geht die Post ab. Die Kois sind anschliessend am Schmatzen,
so lecker Futter gibt's nicht jeden Tag 

Gruss Willi


----------



## willi1954 (13. Juni 2014)

hab zwar keine Laichbürsten, dafür aber jede menge Pflanzen, die gern zum Ablaichen genommen werden.
 

Den Kois gefällt das, es schmatzt an allen Ecken des Teiches 

 

 

Liebe Grüsse

Willi


----------



## muh.gp (13. Juni 2014)

santos schrieb:


> Hallo bei mir war es in der ersten Mai-Woche soweit. Nun tummeln sich etwa 150 junge koi im Aufzuchtbecken. Teilweise sind jetzt schon welche von ca 3-4cm drin. Ich bin gespannt, was da noch an WachstumsPotenzial drin ist. Finde es wirklich bemerkenswert dieses Wachstum. Weiß jemand ob das so weitergeht?



Hi Santos,

was ist Denn aus deinem letztjährigen Nachwuchs geworden? Der Thread endete so abrupt. Hoffentlich alles gut gegangen...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## derseeberger (13. Juni 2014)

Die im Teich geschlüpften sind so 4-6cm die icn der Flachzone bei besserer Temperatur und kräftig Füttern sind die größten 10 cm


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo
ein Extrem grosser Wasserwechsel (min 50%) löste scheinbar einen Gang Bang aus, im Pool ist die Hölle los , seit über 10 Jahren das erste  mal Koilaich im Teich und darum herum.
Sei wie es ist , es sieht auf jeden Fall unfair aus ALLE auf EINE mal sehen was raus kommt

'Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2014)

derseeberger schrieb:


> Die im Teich geschlüpften sind so 4-6cm die icn der Flachzone bei besserer Temperatur und kräftig Füttern sind die größten 10 cm


 
Thomas ... wir wollen Bilder sehen 

Bei mir tut sich diesbezüglich nix mehr. Nun ja, 1 Baby scheint von der Jagd auf Tinchen übrig geblieben zu sein 

Mandy


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juli 2014)

Gut das ich von der Laicherei mit Tine noch Laich in einer Mörteltuppe abgelegt hatte, so kann ich dieses Jahr doch noch ein paar Babys aufziehen. Allerdings mache ich diesmal kein so ein Brimborium wie letztes Jahr. Alle Babys schwimmen im grünen Quarantänebecken...zusammen mit meinen Guppys. Die hab ich vorm Urlaub kurzerhand ausquartiert. Und es bekommt ihnen super  Die Koibabys sind zw 1-6cm groß. Die Großen sind Orange und 1 Kohaku ist wieder mit dabei. Bei den Kleinen kann man noch nichts sagen. Ach ja, dann hatte ich letztes Jahr einen im Quarantänebecken vergessen, der arme Kerl hat dort einsam und kalt überwintert. Er ist nicht sehr groß, aber ein Hübscher und er kann mit Recht von sich behaupten , dass er ein Hardliner ist. Der kleine Ochiba zwischen den Diesjährigen ist auch von letztem Jahr. Der hatte warm im Aquarium überwintert. Ich glaube der hat ne Wachstumsstörung oder so was ähnliches. Er ist jetzt Tosai und immer noch um die 6 cm. Frisst wie ne Siebenköpfige Raupe, aber er geht weder in die Länge noch in die Breite. Komisch. Na dann hab ich den ersten Koi fürs Aquarium gezüchtet


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juli 2014)

Hi,

heute hat sich bei mir der Verdacht das meine beiden Asagi Männlein und Weiblein sind als wahr herausgestellt. Die beiden haben am Nachmittig den Teich zum Tollhaus gemacht und die Pflanzenbestände im Flachwasser malträtiert.. Das Wasser sieht nun aus als ob ne Bombe eingeschlagen ist, die Schleien und die neuen Koi haben anschließend den Kavier spitzbekommen und sind nun dabei den ganzen Bodengrund im weiteren Laichbereich oberflächlich umzupflügen (und schön die Lehmpartikel freizusetzen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Juli 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> er kleine Ochiba zwischen den Diesjährigen ist auch von letztem Jahr. Der hatte warm im Aquarium überwintert. Ich glaube der hat ne Wachstumsstörung oder so was ähnliches


  Die drei rechts sind die aus dem 1. Eimer. Ehemals gleich groß und so gut 10 cm als sie zu mir kammen. Der eine Orange wächst kaum, der andere mehr Weiße wächst normal. Der 3. weiß/orange explodiert regelrecht. Die Fotos sind nach zwei Monaten gemacht worden. Eimer 17.4.2014 und Teich 14.06.2014.
Die beiden Japaner weiß und weiß/gelb wachsen normal.  Jetzt noch eine Monat weiter hat der ganz links den kleinen Japaner überhohlt und arbeitet sich an den Japaner aus dem letzten Jahr rann.
Der weiße und der rote Goldi waren vor 2 Monaten noch größer als die neuen.

Der ganz Links ist aus dem zweiten Eimerbild. Da war er max. 5 cm, der ist jetzt größer als ein Goldi. Sein Kollege hat es nicht geschaft.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juli 2014)

Na das Fische unterschiedlich wachsen ist ja klar. Nur der Ochiba wächst eben keinen Millimeter... Und dabei ist der doch so niedlich  Hat irgendjemand ne wissenschaftliche (zumindest keine vermutete) Erklärung für solche Phänomene?


----------



## Joerg (30. Juli 2014)

Keine wissenschaftliche aber Koi (Karpfen) legen recht viele Eier. Die meisten davon haben nicht das Erbgut (Veranlagung) um sich dann als Erwachsener ebenfalls fortzupflanzen. Wer nicht von Anfang an alles frisst, was da ist, kommt später kaum dazu.
Da es bei Koi, in der speziellen Zucht, aber nicht um das Überlegen geht, selektiert man die aus, die Vorraussetzungen für subjektives Empfinden nicht entsprechen.
Ich hatte auch schon welche die sich in einem AQ gut gemacht haben aber nicht als Koi in einem Teich.
Wachstum ist wichtig, da diese natürlich total verfressen sind und später dann gerne alles auch aus der Hand fressen.


----------



## lotta (31. Juli 2014)

Ich finde ja besonders die kleinen, zurückebliebenen Koi
sehr charmant.
Irgendwie haben es mir Diese  besonders angetan.

Vielleicht liegt es auch an meiner geringen Teichgröße,
dass ich eben solche, 
nicht allzu schnell wachsenden Exemplare, bevorzuge?
(hat nicht auch jeder von ihnen ein Recht auf ein, 
nahezu artgerechtes Leben?)
Bine


----------



## Moonlight (1. Aug. 2014)

Ich behalte ihn. Er kann dann im Herbst mit den Guppys zusammen wieder ins große Aquarium ziehen. Vielleicht wächst er ja im 2.Jahr ( haha, der war gut. Ich glaub nicht mehr an den Weihnachtsmann).


----------

